# Windows



## Fafanu (18 Octobre 2009)

Salut tout le monde!

Je voulais un logiciel comment "Parallels Desktop for Mac" mais gratuit qui me permet de faire du windows dans mon mac.

Merci!

Fafa


----------



## nellie (18 Octobre 2009)

Je te signale amicalement que tu as à ta disposition *un forum entier* qui a déjà répondu à ta question :

http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-mac/


----------



## anneee (18 Octobre 2009)

bonjour

en deux mots:

- si ça ne te dérange pas de redémarrer pour passer de mac os à windows (et inversement): bootcamp qui est inclus dans Mac os 

- sinon, logiciel de virtualisation (les deux systèmes tourneront en même temps et tu pourras passer de l'un à l'autre en un clic): virtualbox 

les deux solutions sont gratuites

pour plus d'infos, le lien ci-dessus


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Octobre 2009)

Je ferme donc


----------

